# Trailer Hitch



## classic33 (6 Aug 2015)

Toying with the idea of putting a "fifth wheel" type towing point on the back of this





Larger than average trailer being considered(9 foot), and I'd like a stronger than normal connection. 
Any connection/hitch would need to allow the towing arm to clear the rear wheels, minimum clearance to allow this just short of 7 inch.
Any suggestions?


----------



## MichaelW2 (6 Aug 2015)

Freedomcarry have a trailer arm extension for long loads.


----------



## stuee147 (6 Aug 2015)

a 20mm bolt welded onto the trike with a heavy duty eye attached to the trailer with a UJ joint to allow for movement should work well and it would be simple to try out.

iv seen this on e bay i think it looks quite good not sure about the strength thowe but it looks good lol


----------



## paul fellows (6 Aug 2015)

Just being nosy.
what is nine foot long, that you would consider pulling over hill and dale with peddle power.


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2015)

paul fellows said:


> Just being nosy.
> what is nine foot long, that you would consider pulling over hill and dale with peddle power.


Looking to limit the number of trips, using a longer trailer.


----------



## Wobbly John (6 Aug 2015)

I can't remember what those are like at the back, but I use the M10 version of these releaseable ball joints on my trailer (they do a M12 one). It's best to stick some grip tape on the release, as they can be difficult to un-hitch otherwise.

BTW, I've had 1/4 tonne on my trailer and loads over 3 metres long behind the BIKE...


... there aren't really any hills round here.


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2015)

Biggest problem is that the rear wheels limit movement of any trailer hitch, at present.
Not very helpful when making a 90° turn.


----------



## stuee147 (7 Aug 2015)

Would you not be better off having a fixed outrigger or A frame on the back of the trike and the trailer hitch onto that it would help with tight turns or maybe the sort of trailer hitch that connects to a seatpost and have a simple pole to raise the connection point above the rear wheels


----------



## ufkacbln (8 Aug 2015)

MichaelW2 said:


> Freedomcarry have a trailer arm extension for long loads.




I use a version of this on the Kettwiesel 


The simplest form of Stuee147's attachment is a standard hose!

This was used in the BikeHod quite effectively


----------



## mickle (8 Aug 2015)

What is your quad 33? Is it a Brox?


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2015)

mickle said:


> What is your quad 33? Is it a Brox?


It is a Brox. 
The one that I was supposed to be using for that ride.


----------



## mickle (8 Aug 2015)

We've got two old knacky ones in our yard. What's the going rate for a tidy one?


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2015)

mickle said:


> We've got two old knacky ones in our yard. What's the going rate for a tidy one?


Are they single or twin wheel drive & are they disc brakes all round?
Last one I saw was £300 starting price, rideable once you'd replaced the tyres. That had drum brakes on the rear, disc up front.
This one http://broxcompact.blogspot.co.uk/2011/07/motorised-brox-for-sale.html

Came across this http://www.british-human-power.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=4294


----------



## paul fellows (9 Aug 2015)

mickle when you say 'knacky' what do you mean? 
more importantly your yard. what is the cheapest layed back thing that you have in your yard that is capable of being ridden to Middlesbrough.
i know the only thing that is truly dirt cheap is dirt, but funds limit choices!


----------



## paul fellows (9 Aug 2015)

totally of topic but classic33 i came across this 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYp5XuGYqqY
TED talk and i thought it might amuse, given your Einstein quote.


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2015)

mickle said:


> We've got two old knacky ones in our yard. What's the going rate for a tidy one?


Any info on the two mentioned?


----------



## Mr Magoo (27 Aug 2015)

classic33 said:


> Toying with the idea of putting a "fifth wheel" type towing point on the back of this
> View attachment 99054
> 
> Larger than average trailer being considered(9 foot), and I'd like a stronger than normal connection.
> ...


Perhaps consider a garden machinery tow hitch ( like a scaled down car towbar hitch ) far more robust than cycle trailer connectors and you can buy "male/female" weld or bolt on parts .


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2015)

Its getting any arm then clearing the wheels as well.
All attachment points are are at the centre of the rear axle or forward of it.


----------



## Hitchington (27 Aug 2015)

I thought this was going to be a thread about my "white trash" American cousin.


----------

